# Fright Night (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

EEEK - place this story under "I really wish they would leave this flick alone and not remake it."

But here's an update on the script and development.

http://www.collider.com/2010/01/14/...uca-on-priest-and-the-remake-of-fright-night/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1438176/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

At least the producer knows how bad remakes can be, afterall admitting that remakes have a problem is the first step to recovery.

I also like the anti-romantic vampire stance on the reasoning behind the remake, but they could have that stance on a new movie and not on Fright Night which really doesn't need to be remade.

As far as remakes go if they wanna waste thier money on them fine. I can always go back to my movie collection and watch the originals and ignore the remake. Doesn't bother me. Sometimes remakes surprise me and do very well. I'll reserve the judgment on whether this remake was a good idea or not when the flick comes out. You never know.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this is my favorite quote from the article:

"...you have responsibility I think to the fans of the original and you also have the responsibility to not suck even more than something original because you have so many people expecting you to suck because of the predisposed bias against remakes and stuff."

He clearly reads the Forums


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, I completely agree and have said the same many a time. But with some flicks I'm completely irrational LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd say the good news is that the writer is a Buffy veteran, which bodes well for the non-cheesy humor they want to incorporate.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Referring to remakes - I just watched the Rob Zombie 2009 Halloween II remake last night. Fricken awful. Like watching an amateur version of Blair Witch.

I liked the theory of delving more into Michael's head. But Rob proved he wasn't the guy to do it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just shows that a remake doesn't make the movie suck...it's the movie MAKER that makes the movie suck.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with you Dr Morius.


I love the original Fright Night. I imagine this one will be a bit darker. I just have to remember not to compare the 2.

Wondering who will be Evil Ed?


----------

